

Rsync.net extends a previous offer made on HN for the month of May - J_Darnley
http://www.rsync.net/products/10c.html

======
J_Darnley
The previous offer was made here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5640700>

10 cents (USD) per GB, per month, for life. Their only caveats are a minimum
of 50 GB and that you must pay annually, meaning you pay $60 once a year.
Payment by credit card or Paypal.

